# New on here!



## stigamal

Hi there people of the forum.
I`m chris 36 and sometimes abit darft,ask bagersmum!
Anyhow i`v just lost my last of my two house lizziyz & layed him to rest under a sun flower in the garden.ARR i here.


----------



## shiva&kaa123

:welcome1:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

hello chris36(lol) you forgot to say you have a flux capacitor for sale :Na_Na_Na_Na:

i bet theres not many on here who know what the hell that is.............or maybe its just the normal folk who dont know:smile:


----------



## Andy b 1

stigamal said:


> abit darft,ask bagersmum!


sam....how daft is chris?

:lol2:


----------



## stigamal

*Got yar*

:lol2:trust you yo fall for something as daft as that:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Andy b 1 said:


> sam....how daft is chris?
> 
> :lol2:


 
well put it this was he told me the rattle on my car was a flux capacitor,i believed him so hes really daft :grin1:


----------



## Andy b 1

BADGERS MUM said:


> well put it this was he told me the rattle on my car was a flux capacitor,i believed him so hes really daft :grin1:


thats so daft :lol2:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Andy b 1 said:


> thats so daft :lol2:


do you know what it is? or are you normal like me : victory:


----------



## Fixx

BADGERS MUM said:


> well put it this was he told me the rattle on my car was a flux capacitor,i believed him so hes really daft :grin1:


Has to be daft, how the hell were you supposed to get the 1.21 gigawatts of electricity needed to power it from your car?

Welcome Stigamel.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

BADGERS MUM said:


> well put it this was he told me the rattle on my car was a flux capacitor,i believed him so hes really daft :grin1:


 
You certainly dont want a rattle on your flux capasitor thats for sure 

Welcome to the forum..........I hope you two swampy's arnt going to gang up on me :lol2:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Fixx said:


> Has to be daft, how the hell were you supposed to get the 1.21 gigawatts of electricity needed to power it from your car?
> 
> Welcome Stigamel.


 
dont bloody encourage him :whip:


----------



## Andy b 1

BADGERS MUM said:


> or are you normal like me : victory:


hmmmmmmm sam is normal??
:lol2:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Andy b 1 said:


> hmmmmmmm sam is normal??
> :lol2:


hey you,dont start on me..........or ill ................. set tops on you :lol2:


----------



## stigamal

*flux capasiter*

It`s a cnverted food blender on a delorian!!!:lol2:


----------



## t-bo

I know what a flux capacitor is... they used to have them back in the future 

Welcome stigamal


----------



## Andy b 1

BADGERS MUM said:


> hey you,dont start on me..........or ill ................. set tops on you


right im staying away from you now....dirty threats like that....discusting! :thumb:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

t-bo said:


> I know what a flux capacitor is... they used to have them back in the future
> 
> Welcome stigamal


 
see all men........................... meh!!!!!
women do not know these things


----------



## madaboutreptiles

BADGERS MUM said:


> see all men........................... meh!!!!!
> women do not know these things


Obviously? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs

welcome to the forum


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Palmanda said:


> You certainly dont want a rattle on your flux capasitor thats for sure
> 
> Welcome to the forum..........I hope you two swampy's arnt going to gang up on me :lol2:


im gonna gang up on you all by myself :grin1:



Andy b 1 said:


> right im staying away from you now....dirty threats like that....discusting! :thumb:


hes all disappeared lately,must be finally doing abit of work 




Palmanda said:


> Obviously? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


ive never watched the film,i thought it was a proper problem with my car grrrrrr


----------



## stigamal

You have to take out the blades and pop in something else?


----------



## stigamal

Sam why can i not pick up the messages?


----------



## BADGERS MUM

stigamal said:


> You have to take out the blades and pop in something else?


youre just stoooopid you are :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

BADGERS MUM said:


> youre just stoooopid you are :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
the word "Tractor" springs to mind.....:lol2:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Palmanda said:


> the word "Tractor" springs to mind.....:lol2:


 
typical yarmouth boy statement,ive got a combine harvester not a tractor :lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

BADGERS MUM said:


> typical yarmouth boy statement,ive got a combine harvester not a tractor :lol2:


Is it brand new and can I have the key.......think about it (showing my age now) lol


----------



## Andy b 1

take no notice palmanda.... typical women :roll:


:rotfl::help:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Palmanda said:


> Is it brand new and can I have the key.......think about it (showing my age now) lol


the key to my what lol im not nearly that old :smile:


Andy b 1 said:


> take no notice palmanda.... typical women :roll:
> 
> 
> :rotfl::help:


i hope youve got your nikes on andy........ill give you a head start :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1

BADGERS MUM said:


> i hope youve got your nikes on andy........ill give you a head start :lol2:


i'll grab my nikes then


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Andy b 1 said:


> i'll grab my nikes then


 
ok im counting 1...2....3....4......5........................................................................
you better be quick here i come


----------



## Andy b 1

BADGERS MUM said:


> ok im counting 1...2....3....4......5........................................................................
> you better be quick here i come


ill go really slow for you....

then you can do what you want with me when you catch me


----------



## madaboutreptiles

BADGERS MUM said:


> the key to my what lol im not nearly that old :smile:
> 
> 
> i hope youve got your nikes on andy........ill give you a head start :lol2:


You must remember the Worzals.......I think they were from kessingland :lol2:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Andy b 1 said:


> ill go really slow for you....
> 
> then you can do what you want with me when you catch me


OMG id probably kill you at my age,youd run fast im bloody 32 nearly twice your age,could be a mrs robinson i guess :smile:



Palmanda said:


> You must remember the Worzals.......I think they were from kessingland :lol2:


i think youre right i live next door to them now:lol2: i actually prefered bagpuss :smile:


----------



## Andy b 1

BADGERS MUM said:


> OMG id probably kill you at my age,youd run fast im bloody 32 nearly twice your age,could be a mrs robinson i guess :smile:


its all good!!!


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Andy b 1 said:


> its all good!!!


never under estimate the power of an older woman


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Andy b 1 said:


> its all good!!!


32!!!! you are just a baby.......I am 42 going on 17...:lol2:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Palmanda said:


> 32!!!! you are just a baby.......I am 42 going on 17...:lol2:


you and me both..........the husbands 43 so you are a spring chicken,a wise man once said to me,many a fine tune played on an old fiddle,hang on me thinks it was you :smile:


----------



## stigamal

*32& the rest*

:Na_Na_Na_Na:I`m 36 and younger lookin than you


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Very true......about the fiddle....not sure on the wise man bit though:lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

stigamal said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:I`m 36 and younger lookin than you


 
Ha....another wee loon :mf_dribble:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

youve got longer hair than me too so shut it!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: tis ok my pics up on here so they all know i look 21 :lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

BADGERS MUM said:


> youve got longer hair than me too so shut it!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: tis ok my pics up on here so they all know i look 21 :lol2:


so your pictures on here......interesting.....:mf_dribble:


guess what......mine aint....:lol2:


----------



## stigamal

*Longer & shine`er*

I use sea water not that irish tim o tay stuff:naughty:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Palmanda said:


> so your pictures on here......interesting.....:mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> guess what......mine aint....:lol2:


im in the whos hot thread dont you know lol,some short sighted members on here i guess :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1

BADGERS MUM said:


> never under estimate the power of an older woman


omg you LOVE to flirt dont you!!!!!

well two can play at that game!!


when can i pick you up Sam?


----------



## madaboutreptiles

stigamal said:


> I use sea water not that irish tim o tay stuff:naughty:


 
I just use a damp cloth....:lol2:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

stigamal said:


> I use sea water not that irish tim o tay stuff:naughty:


thats cos youre a surf bum/dude he he


----------



## madaboutreptiles

BADGERS MUM said:


> im in the whos hot thread dont you know lol,some short sighted members on here i guess :lol2:


I will have to search for that one...:mf_dribble:

If they had a thread "Who's a baldy" I go go in that one....:lol2:


----------



## stigamal

: victory:Yep sure am,not only sell fish but swim like one too


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Palmanda said:


> I will have to search for that one...:mf_dribble:
> 
> If they had a thread "Who's a baldy" I go go in that one....:lol2:


i hope youre not bitterly disappointed then :smile:



stigamal said:


> : victory:Yep sure am,not only sell fish but swim like one too


errrr you sell fish,yuk what a horrible job in hope the people you work with are nice or else it would be hideous :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1

Andy b 1 said:


> omg you LOVE to flirt dont you!!!!!
> 
> well two can play at that game!!
> 
> 
> when can i pick you up Sam?


 
she ignored me .....women :roll: 


:lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

nothing better than being slapped around with a bit of wet fish


----------



## stigamal

Some are ok but the boss can be abit of a yogert top at times:lol2:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Andy b 1 said:


> she ignored me .....women :roll:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


im sooooo sorry andy i didnt see that post,i would not ignore you on purpose 



Palmanda said:


> nothing better than being slapped around with a bit of wet fish


i can certainly arrange that :no1:


----------



## Andy b 1

stigamal said:


> Some are ok but the boss can be abit of a yogert top at times:lol2:


rofl.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Andy b 1 said:


> she ignored me .....women :roll:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


 
typical woman.....selective hearing.....:lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1

BADGERS MUM said:


> im sooooo sorry andy i didnt see that post,i would not ignore you on purpose


awww i know you wouldnt rofl

:grouphug:


----------



## Andy b 1

Palmanda said:


> typical woman.....selective hearing.....:lol2:


:roll:
women are sooo complicated lol


----------



## BADGERS MUM

stigamal said:


> Some are ok but the boss can be abit of a yogert top at times:lol2:


isnt he just.................you do mean the husband dont you? not me


----------



## BADGERS MUM

are you boys ganging up on little old me.........................
i can hold my own you know,id take the lot of you on!!!! 
*gets nikes on to run*


----------



## stigamal

come down to the shop and we`ll soon sort you out with some fish slapping palmander:whip:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

BADGERS MUM said:


> are you boys ganging up on little old me.........................
> i can hold my own you know,id take the lot of you on!!!!
> *gets nikes on to run*


 

both of us???? :mf_dribble:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Palmanda said:


> both of us???? :mf_dribble:


oi rude and i said all of you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stigamal

Only if your a fem : victory: & not a chap .


----------



## madaboutreptiles

stigamal said:


> come down to the shop and we`ll soon sort you out with some fish slapping palmander:whip:


maybe one day......:mf_dribble:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Palmanda said:


> maybe one day......:mf_dribble:


trouble is id say im the one with long blonde hair but that would mean both of us :grin1:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

BADGERS MUM said:


> trouble is id say im the one with long blonde hair but that would mean both of us :grin1:


i will be the one with.........


----------



## stigamal

The keep net & high eel shoes:lol2:


----------



## BADGERS MUM

stigamal said:


> The keep net & high eel shoes:lol2:


:no1: is that me or you still :lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

BADGERS MUM said:


> :no1: is that me or you still :lol2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## stigamal

Not me! I know i`m abit:werd:sometimes but not that :werd: i`d say moor :crazy:than:werd:.


----------



## BADGERS MUM

oh yeah youre weird alright ha ha,im off to bed some of us have work to go to,and if im not gonna be late i best get some shut eye
who am i kidding if i went to bed a 8pm id still be late in the morning :grin1:
whats with the strange username BTW


----------



## stigamal

getting the hang of this idel chit chat lark


----------



## stigamal

Nite nite, c u tues.


----------



## BADGERS MUM

youll be up to my posts this time 2mora lol,i cant get on in the day thinking of getting a connection in the shop so i can chat shit all day :smile:
righty ho off to bed see ya tues or on here 2mora if youre brave enough 
nitey nite


----------



## stigamal

Yep will log on 2moz for a larf. nitey: victory:


----------



## baby_jabba

Hello there and :welcome1: to the forum, enjoy

Dale :smile:


----------

